# Pop up Ground blinds



## hunter98 (May 26, 2008)

What is the best blind for the money? Looking for one that is big and easy to shoot out of.


Thanks


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Well I tell you, when it comes to these type blinds I am somewhat cheap. I usually only use them when I hunt a particular spot with the grandson, or when the possibility of pretty crappy weather is there. The one below has enough room in it for two of the fold out cloth chairs, when rifle hunting, and plenty of room to draw if bow hunting, depending on your bow length. Mine is right at 31" and I have plenty of room.

The ones I have gotten are from Sportsman's Guide and is the one in this link,
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/deluxe-5-hub-ground-blind-next-camo.aspx?a=573582

It might not be the best on the market but for our uses it has been fine. I had plenty of room to draw my bow in it last fall, but my only shot out of it went through the top of one corner, (don't ask). LOL

There are quite a few that they carry that you can compare it to, but for the money they are hard to beat. Most all of them do better if you brush them in a bit to help break up the outline. I also take some of the Camp Dry and liberally coat the whole thing before the season starts to help shed any heavier rain. Nothing I hate more than being in one in a torrential downpour and have it start to come through and get everything wet.

Good luck in your season and hope this helps.


----------



## hunter98 (May 26, 2008)

*Pop up Blind*

Thanks for the information. I gonna go ahead an order one today.

Hope you have a good season too.

Thanks,
J.R.


----------



## Domino (Sep 12, 2009)

Really depends on how often you plan on using it or leaving it out in the weather...I have bought cheap ones that didn't last 1 season and I have bought some in the mid range that were ok...but my favorite one is a Double Bull 360, they are not cheap but are very durable and can hold up to the weather the best.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Look at the Ground Max Delux. I have three of them. They are not made as well as a Double Bull, but cost a fourth as much.


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

Recently purchased two blinds from Gander Mountain. They are their house brand and called The Vital. Paid $100 each. Best blind's I purchased, especially for the money. Good material, good windows, nice features and BIG. Very comparable to the Double Bull for way cheaper, can't find many differences except for the price. Check them out, you wont be dissaointed.


----------



## Gunslinger (Jul 29, 2008)

The Ground Max Eclipse is also a good one from Primos. Can't beat them for the price you pay.


----------



## bigdaddy901 (Aug 6, 2010)

what is a good one to use on state hunting sam houston area for rifle hunting


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

If you are bowhunting I suggest getting one with vertical windows. We have bought quite a few different ones and this is by far the most important factor in my opinion


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I like the Escape Deluxe...BPS has them on sale for $149 right now. They're huge. I'm 6-5 and can stand up in it.

TH


----------



## catclaw (May 17, 2010)

I have bought a truck load of ground blinds from the double bull to the dog house. My least favorite is the dog house. I am also not a big fan of the double bull but it is built very well. My favorite is the Easton Pro 360. The one thing I look for in a ground blind is the sari system on the outside. With the Pro 360 make sure you hang black material behind you. Some material will come with the blind but I always bring more.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

One more thing; TXPalerider showed me a trick that has paid off time and again...whatever windows you're going to have open when you hunt, paint them black on the outside so when you're in it the deer don't see anything different...they still just see two black holes.

If you don't paint them the deer will notice, trust me lol.

TH


----------

